# What info do you put on your dogs' tags and why?



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

My dogs are due for some new ID tags, so I'm ordering from dogtagart.com. Normally, I put the standard name, phone, address bit on their tags, but I've heard people say that putting your dogs name or your home address isn't a good idea. 

My dogs already have their names or nicknames embroidered on their collars. Some people say it makes them easier to steal, but most of my dogs would happily approach any stranger, regardless of that person knowing their name or not. The other would never approach a stranger, regardless of them knowing her name. So I'm in the camp of names on tags/collars not really making a difference. As far as my address goes, if my dogs ever got lost I'm not sure if I'd rather have some stranger show up at my house or have animal control/police department show up/call, but I'm thinking the latter would be better for safety reasons. 

So this time around, I'm thinking of putting something like "I MISS MY MOM! Please call her" and then my phone number. What do you think? What do you have on your dog's tag and why?


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I put his name on the front and my information on the back, Honestly if somebody was going to steal a dog there are other forms of proof it is your dog than just a tag... to me a tag is a hope that if my dog gets lost somehow some super HONEST person will help him get home.

I like the idea of "i miss my mommy" on there it's cute and it screams to the people if they find them please take me home! :lol:

We had a trainer for a while that was so insistent on not having his name, or our address on the tag because somebody could come to our house and steal him etc etc... idk i'm not that paranoid i guess. I just put it all just in case.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Harleigh has 2 tags. On the front one of them says - "Imma Gator - Chomp! Chomp!" and the other one says "Wild at Heart".

They both have her name, symbol and my number. This is what the back of her tag looks like (well my number is blacked out).









I've never really heard that you shouldn't put their name on the tag. Interesting.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I put their name and two phone numbers. I don't like putting my address on there...I've thought about adding "needs meds" on there to make anyone think twice about stealing them if they have potential added expenses to their care.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't put tags on my dogs collars, they have their rabies and license tags on their collars. My dogs only wear collars only when they go out for walks and I'm with them, if I leave collars on them at home they try to choke each other.

And if I did have tags on their collars, it wouldn't matter if I put their names on it because being a B.T if they are loose, they aren't going to come to their name anyway. Lol


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Tobi said:


> I put his name on the front and my information on the back, Honestly if somebody was going to steal a dog there are other forms of proof it is your dog than just a tag... to me a tag is a hope that if my dog gets lost somehow some super HONEST person will help him get home.
> 
> I like the idea of "i miss my mommy" on there it's cute and it screams to the people if they find them please take me home! :lol:
> 
> We had a trainer for a while that was so insistent on not having his name, or our address on the tag because somebody could come to our house and steal him etc etc... idk i'm not that paranoid i guess. I just put it all just in case.


Well, regarding the address, I sort of meant MY safety. I don't particularly want some creeper knowing where I live. I practically look like a kid, haha. BUT, if somebody was decent enough to return my dog, one might assume they likely wouldn't be a creepy creeperton, anyway. Maybe.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> I don't put tags on my dogs collars, they have their rabies and license tags on their collars. My dogs only wear collars only when they go out for walks and I'm with them, if I leave collars on them at home they try to choke each other.
> 
> And if I did have tags on their collars, it wouldn't matter if I put their names on it because being a B.T if they are loose, they aren't going to come to their name anyway. Lol


 So nice to see this isn't just mine :lol:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I put their name and our address on the tags and phone#. When roxi was a puppy and she got loose a woman found her and out her in her car and actually looked for our house to give her back because of the tag on her. I don't put anything else because the dogs are micro chipped also a and I figure heck if someone's going to steal or take your dog they are going to no matter what the heck the tag reads the bad guys, but if someone finds your dog and is a good guys like I believe everyone on here is then yes your going to make that effort to look at the tag and your going to find that owner!


----------



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

Hey, Nat, I did just that on Spike's new tag I got a week ago! I thought it would be a good idea to deter someone from stealing him. He is _technically_ special needs anyway. He can't eat cooked foods or the itching, diarrhea, gas, red inflamed skin, stinky breath begins!

I put his name, my cell # and my mom's cell # as well as "special needs" on the tag. I don't feel the need to put my address on. If they have a phone # they shouldn't need my address.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

I just put everything.
Their name and 2 #s (cell, and moms phone) on the front. My name and address on the backside.
Because, firstly, nobody is going to climb over two 6 ft metal fences to steal my half-mutts, especially when all the noise the person makes would make my dogs bark excessively, and make them noticed.
Secondly, sure, they will respond to their name, but mine certainly won't walk up to you if they don't feel like it. Especially my Popi, she will look at you, and then carry on with whatever she's doing. Sparky on the other hand, you don't even have to call his name, he'll come up to you anyways, so it doesn't matter.
Third, if my dogs ever get lost, I don't want any excuses, I want them back to me ASAP, whether it's by a phone call or people showing up at my front gate with the dog. I don't care if it's some old creeper as long as my dog is back to me safely.


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

My dogs' collars have their names, my husband's name & my name, my home phone number, my cell phone number, and our address on them. I put our names and cell phone number on them because we take the dogs on a lot of trips with us. If we are out of the city or state, someone will notice that by the address on our tags, and they can call the cell phone and/or be able to ask people at RV park what site we are on.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Well, I just ended up putting this:

"I MISS MOM!
Please call her. 
(my cell number)
Thank you!"

Their names are embroidered on their collars. They also have their rabies tags and town licenses on them, so if they ever were to become lost, the town and the vet have all of my information. I may very well purchase some plain, less expensive tags just to have something like "SPECIAL NEEDS - REQUIRES MEDS" on there. That's a great idea. When people call us to report their lost dogs we always tell them to place an ad stating that the dog needs medication because we've had a lot of people find dogs and try to keep them without searching for the owner.


----------



## TuckersMom (Apr 27, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> ...I've thought about adding "needs meds" on there to make anyone think twice about stealing them if they have potential added expenses to their care.


I just want to say, I think that is a FANTASTIC idea! I'm going to consider doing that the next time I need to order a new tag. :smile:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I have their name, my phone number, and either "special needs" or "needs Meds" on mine. Plus, they are microchipped and I have about 5 numbers on that!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I love dog tag art, but be sure to get a plastic silencer, sometimes they tend to chip around the edges (although they will replace it with no questions asked if it happens). 
Uno has several tags since he has a collection of collars and I keep a tag on each one.The tags usually looks like this:

Uno
I am loved (or reward)
address
ph#

it may also be a good idea to include your vets number in case the dog gets injured while lost so hopefully the person who finds the dog has the common sense to take it to the vet.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes, I did order a silencer for each tag. Glad I did that now! My vet's name and I believe their number are on the dog's rabies tags. If not, I can add that to their "special needs" tags. 

Today I also ordered Rubit tag clips for everyone and two dog packs! You guys are sooooo feeding my internet shopping addiction :smash:


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow you are on a roll today! 

I'm a little late, but....
Scout - her name on front, my last name and # on back
Lily - Her full title as her tagline , her name & my last name + my # on back.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

LOL, well, I figured I should order a couple of packs for all of the hiking and jogging we'll be doing now that it's nice out. Then I thought that I should order some Rubits to move their tags from their collars to their packs in case I decide to take their collars off when their packs are on. (Romeo has a short neck and I think both the pack and his collar will be too much gear to be remotely comfortable while he's active.) THEN I decided that I may as well order their new tags to put on the Rubits. Perfectly logical! :tongue: They needed new tags anyway, some are starting to wear quite a bit. If we're going to be out and about so often, I'll feel much safer with new, crisp, easily legible tags on just in case they were to slip away or something. 

So excited for new gear!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

My dogs have their name on one side, and three different phone numbers on the back. They also have a metal AKC Care tag with their microchip number engraved on it, their rabies tag, and Rocky has a metal MDRI drug reaction tag so no one gives him any of the meds he is allergic to. 

Shade is the only one who wears his collar all the time because he is the only one that will escape the fence and run down the road. So far he has always come home when I called him but I don't want to take a chance with him. Rocky and Chelsy never wear their collars unless we are traveling because they mat their hair up.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm late to the party too, but Mollie has her Rabies (vet info on back), Avid ID (microchip), and 2 name tags, one bronze and one peace sign. 
Her name tags have all our phone numbers, her name and our address on them. I'm totally with 3musk, I put all my info on them so if she and I somehow got separated, I'd much rather have a Hells Angel come round to my house than not have her returned at all.
Plus, this might sound odd, but if on the very, very off chance someone decided to keep Mollie, then there's nothing I could do about it anyway, so they might as well know her name and make it slightly less stressful on her. (I would spend the rest of my life hunting them down though).

Windy the cat only wears a collar and/or harness outside, and that has all our info as well. She also has a tracking tag on her harness, saved my bacon a couple of times already.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Duncan's looks like this:

"Duncan"
Phone number
Phone number
REWARD!

:smile:


----------

